# Giant XtC SL Jr: swapped OEM 24" tires -> Schwalbe Rocket Rons



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

First off: this bike is SUPER. Hydraulic brakes for small hands + super low gearing = two thumbs WAY up. But we'd noticed the SB8 like tread of the original tires wasn't holding very well on our typical loose over baked clay hard pack... not a surprise since my one season experimenting with a SB8 rear tire resulted in a lot of cussing and finally going to a friend's wedding with a big chunk of road rash on my leg. :madmax: But that's another story.

Boy those 24" RoRos were hard to find! Only located one source on Amazon, and it took a while so I suspect they may have come over from Europe. Yes, the price was stupid, but at her weight they'll probably last as long as the bike and she's actually starting to ride 'real trails' with us so the extra traction is required as far as I'm concerned. Result:








And yes, there was some weight savings. This is in oz so it took off over a half a pound.








If anyone notices a difference in handling I'll post up. She's a kid so she may just like riding her bike regardless, lol.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure what you got them on amazon for, but I've got these ebay ones bookmarked: New 2015 Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24 x 2 10 HS438 MTB Tire | eBay

If you can find some schwalbe 20" superlite tubes, MPN is SV7C, they can save quite a bit as well. Yes, the 20's fit 24" wheels.

I bought a bunch of cheap Chinese carbon components for my daughters bike and dropped about 2 lbs with those as well. Seatpost, Bars, Stem (al), Pedals (mag/Ti rockbros), ESI grips, all under $100 including shipping. Remove and weigh them to see if it's worth it first though. This was on a hotrock 24.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

We've got the 24" Rocket Rons in stock as well for an upgrade to the Cleary Bikes we sell: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Folding Tire (for 24" wheels) ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Should have gotten 'em from you, Spectre... you're just a trip over the hill from us. 

Hoping to get her out again tomorrow. Grandparents took her for the day today and husby and I had the first adult ride together since last year. :eekster: Terrifying to realize how fast the time goes with kids around!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I use hutchinson toro 24 x 2.0 - much better grip, better side walls over all a better tyre than the rocket rons


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

POAH said:


> I use hutchinson toro 24 x 2.0 - much better grip, better side walls over all a better tyre than the rocket rons


I'm sure they are, complete with a weight penalty of 200 grams (per tire) heavier too. Or 400 grams heavier per pair than a pair of Rocket Ron's.

Note the original poster is trying to shed weight from an already heavy bike, not gain weight. The Hutchinson Toro tires are 110 grams per tire heavier than the stock Giant tires she took off the bike.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

GSJ1973 said:


> I'm sure they are, complete with a weight penalty of 200 grams (per tire) heavier too. Or 400 grams heavier per pair than a pair of Rocket Ron's.
> 
> Note the original poster is trying to shed weight from an already heavy bike, not gain weight. The Hutchinson Toro tires are 110 grams per tire heavier than the stock Giant tires she took off the bike.


yes they have a weight penalty over the Rons but it's worth it. having really light tyres is great untill they rip on rocks or don't have any grip. The tons also don't fit correctly on a lot of 24 inch wheels which is another reason why I changed them.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Took her out in an area with a lot of loose tread yesterday. Wider tires w/ soft sidewalls for a kid her (puny) size were exactly what was needed, especially while discovering how to drift through sand. Declaring this experiment a success!


----------

